# Cosa vi manca di più della vita pre Covid?



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Marzo 2021)

Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.


Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Viaggiare e andare fuori a cena

Poi vabbé, mi rompono i soldi che ci ho rimesso co sto covid ma ad altri è andata peggio quindi non mi lamento


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



2 cose, lavorare e il sorriso della mia compagna che a marzo scorso era una lurida untrice, o comunemente chiamata "cameriera", colpevole di fare questo "lavoro" é disoccupata da 12 mesi. Ma alla fine ben ci sta, siamo i nemici del popolo, un cancro da eliminare.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.


Non lo so, attualmente mi accontenterei di non avere il covid e mettere il naso fuori dalla porta (anche se sto bene)


----------



## davoreb (10 Marzo 2021)

A me manca uscire al bar/cena con amici ecc. ed andare a giocare a calcio.

fortunatamente a livello lavorativo non ne ho risentito.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Guarda, penso che tu abbia espresso bene quel che più manca anche a me: mi manca la spensieratezza, mi manca la possibilità di guardare con fiducia a un futuro professionale e personale sereno, mi sento come se la vita fosse sospesa, rinchiusa in un equilibrio precario che potrebbe rompersi da un momento all’altro. Mi manca “spaccarmi di botte” con i compagni di allenamento, mi manca mangiarmi una pizza il venerdì e il sabato sera con gli amici, passare dei momenti di totale tranquillità.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non lo so, attualmente mi accontenterei di non avere il covid e mettere il naso fuori dalla porta (anche se sto bene)



Pensa, gli egoisti vorrebbero solo arrivare a fine mese, ma non puoi capire


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Marzo 2021)

Andare in palestra.
ok allenarsi a casa, ma non è la stessa cosa


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Andare in palestra.
> ok allenarsi a casa, ma non è la stessa cosa



Vero, quelle 2 ore fuori da tutto erano una panacea per rabbia stress e pensieri, uscire da lì così stanco da non aver voglia neanche di incaxxarmi... Bei tempi


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2021)

La vita, manca.

Questa non è vita. E' un inferno. Almeno per me e per quelle che erano le mie abitudini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Mi manca poter viaggiare per vacanza, mi manca che le mie figlie in età adolescenziale non possono fare le esperienze che sono necessarie alla loro età, mi manca stare vicino al prossimo senza misurare le distanze o controllare il modello di mascherina. Mi manca poter visitare con costanza i miei che non so quanto ci saranno ancora, mi manca andare al Cinema e in Birreria. Mi manca la chiacchierata in mensa (quando sono in sede) con i colleghi, mi mancano le serate in trasferta con i colleghi (quando fuori).
Mi manca che i miei, a cui non restano tanti anni, debbano passare buona parte della vita che gli resta murati in casa.
Mi manca andare allo stadio a seguire il Milan.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.


Praticamente abbiamo perso (per ora) tutti un anno di vita.

La cosa che mi manca di più è la palestra (sfogo quotidiano dal lavoro), le uscite del weekend e viaggiare quando possibile.
La famiglia, vivendoci lontano, purtroppo la vedevo poco già prima 

Anche, come dici tu, non poter fare progetti a lungo andare: comprare una casa, cambiare lavoro, aprire magari una p.iva. Tutte cose che in tempo di pandemia sono rimandate a data da destinarsi...


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> *Praticamente abbiamo perso (per ora) tutti un anno di vita.
> *
> La cosa che mi manca di più è la palestra (sfogo quotidiano dal lavoro), le uscite del weekend e viaggiare quando possibile.
> La famiglia, vivendoci lontano, purtroppo la vedevo poco già prima



Il riassunto é questo


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Marzo 2021)

Manca la libertà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2021)

Mi mancano tutte le cose che avete citato, io aggiungo anche che mi fa terribilmente soffrire un mondo con il volto coperto.
Non potere vedere più le espressioni del volto, tutti uniformati, senza possibilità di distinguersi, di esprimere le proprie emozioni.
Bisogna solo guardare gli occhi, ascoltare la voce, e interpretare. 
Ci sono persone che ho conosciuto in questo anno, infermieri, commessi, contatti di lavoro, di cui non conosco ancora il volto. Di molti conoscenti che vedevo meno, parenti lontani, o vecchi amici, ho perso il ricordo di come fossero. Per conoscere il volto di una persona devi spesso ricorrere ai maledetti social.
Mi fa venire un'angoscia infinita questa cosa. Mi fa star male ogni giorno che giro per strada.

E questa ahimé temo che sarà un'usanza dura da eliminare anche nel post-pandemia...


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vita, manca.
> 
> Questa non è vita. E' un inferno. Almeno per me e per quelle che erano le mie abitudini.



La penso esattamente come te. Non che facessi una vita da sempre per strada, ma amavo la leggerezza, alzarsi la mattina, andare a fare la spesa e scherzare con il barista poi il pomeriggio una passeggiata, un gelato un estate, una trancio di pizza con gli amici in inverno e poi la partitella a calcetto della domenica pomeriggio. Nulla di più della normalità.

Ecco mi manca tutto questo, mi manca parlare con le persone senza un fazzoletto davanti alla bocca. Respirare a pieni polmoni l'aria della mia città che è inquinata lo so ma lo è anche con la mascherina. Vedere il sorriso delle persone quando ci parli per capire se sorridono o no. Non dovere alzare la voce per farmi sentire bene dal panettiere visto che tra mascherina e vetro di plexiglass l'altro poveretto non sente bene le voci. Evitare di fare la fila per prendere dei farmaci in farmacia. Andare alla posta e non dover attendere 2 ore di fila per pagare la tassa sulla spazzatura.

Si mi manca tanto tutto questo: la normalità. Mi manca la normalità.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vita, manca.
> 
> Questa non è vita. E' un inferno. Almeno per me e per quelle che erano le mie abitudini.



.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Marzo 2021)

Egoisticamente, pensando solo a me stesso, non mi manca nulla. In zona gialla si può fare praticamente tutto e preferisco di molto lavorare da casa piuttosto che andare a lavoro. Discorso diverso in zona rossa, in cui è tutto chiuso e non puoi nemmeno andare a bere il vino in osteria con la tua ragazza. Dipende dal colore, ecco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Allenarmi in una vera palestra e non nel salotto di casa. 
Andare a mangiare con gli amici, anche se ci arrangiamo con l'asporto, ma la convivialità a tavola è totalmente diversa.

E andare a cialtrone 

In generale mi fa schifo tutto di questa vita. Vedere la gente che supinamente accetta tutto è ancora peggio poi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Al di la del lavoro ( son fermo con i concerti da 1 anno esatto ) mi mancano le cene con amici e famiglia da matti. Poi va beh mi mancano i Venerdì sera fuori con gli amici. Anche roba dalle 21 alle 23 giusto per svagarsi un pò e parlare di cose futili. 

Mi manca la normalità.


----------



## wildfrank (10 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi mancano tutte le cose che avete citato, io aggiungo anche che mi fa terribilmente soffrire un mondo con il volto coperto.
> Non potere vedere più le espressioni del volto, tutti uniformati, senza possibilità di distinguersi, di esprimere le proprie emozioni.
> Bisogna solo guardare gli occhi, ascoltare la voce, e interpretare.
> Ci sono persone che ho conosciuto in questo anno, infermieri, commessi, contatti di lavoro, di cui non conosco ancora il volto. Di molti conoscenti che vedevo meno, parenti lontani, o vecchi amici, ho perso il ricordo di come fossero. Per conoscere il volto di una persona devi spesso ricorrere ai maledetti social.
> ...



Incornicio, posso?
Aggiungo che non poter abbracciare cari amici é per me una rinuncia molto pesante.


----------



## Victorss (10 Marzo 2021)

A me piu di tutto manca la mia squadra..ero capitano di una squadra di calcio a 5 e ci tenevo moltissimo. Mi mancano gli allenamenti le partite e tutto quello che ci girava intorno..la birretta a fine allenamento, la cena tutti insieme dopo la partita. I festeggiamenti per le vittorie le discussioni per le sconfitte. Mi mancano i miei compagni. 
Mi mancano alcuni aspetti del mio lavoro in casa di riposo che inevitabilmente da più di un anno non possono più esistere. Mi mancano alcuni nonni che ho perso a causa del Covid. Mi mancano alcuni colleghi che non ce l' hanno fatta ed altri che sono stati spostati definitivamente. Mi manca il mio reparto che è stato chiuso.
Infine mi manca la spensieratezza di poter fare una cena al ristorante con gli amici..mi manca poter festeggiare con tutti il mio compleanno questa sera che passerò probabilmente come se fosse un giorno identico agli altri. I miei genitori mi hanno dovuto portare i pasticcini in negozio stamattina. È dura ragazzi, è dura per tutti. Teniamo duro, tenete duro.


----------



## mark (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. *Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso.* Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Condivido questa sensazione, mi sembra di star perdendo molte opportunità a livello personale e di essere sempre in un limbo, fortunatamente almeno un lavoro ce l'ho.
Oltre a questo mi mancano uscite vere con gli amici senza aver timore di covid e contagi vari


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella che a conti fatti è la vita vera, fatta di libertà e senza alcuna folle restrizione. Parliamone qua, in maniera civile e tranquilla senza litigare tra noi.
> 
> 
> Parto io: Banalmente potrei dire tutto e non direi una bugia, ma non voglio limitarmi a questo.
> La mia vita aveva preso un binario ben preciso, che mi piaceva da matti. Lavoro, palestra, calcetto, famiglia, amici, qualche cena e via dicendo. È rimasto praticamente solo il lavoro. La mia famiglia non la posso vedere come vorrei e lo stesso vale per gli amici. Ma la cosa che più di tutte mi urta, è la sensazione che tutti i progetti di vita ormai siano in stanby, per via di questo covid. La cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che la vita sembra ferma, si sopravvive appunto, ma il tempo scorre lo stesso. Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi onestamente, perché è una sensazione strana che faccio fatica a descrivere.



Programmare la vita e gli impegni in base al meteo e gli spazi liberi in agenda anziché al colore del territorio o l'ora del coprifuoco. 

Mi manca la notte che ti sa abbracciare e avvolgere come nessun momento della giornata. 

Mi manca abbracciare, dare la mano o una pacca ad amici ,familiari e figli dei miei amici che sono per me dei nipoti acquisiti.

Mi mancano i sorrisi veri e non quelli fatti arrivare con gli occhi.


Mi mancano poi ovviamente tutte le mie abitudini e passioni che ormai sono finite come in un vecchio baule a prendere polvere. 

Mi manca la vita.
Mi manca poter dire 'ci vediamo domani ' anziché 'vabbè, poi recuperiamo '.
Ma recuperiamo cosa?
È vita sottratta, è vita persa che nessuno mai ci darà indietro.


----------

